# Gegen Nazis



## redbull999 (13 Feb. 2009)

"Welches sind die drei besten Fotographen der Welt?"
"Mussolini, Hitler und Goebbels.
Mussolini entwickelt, Hitler kopiert und Goebbels vergrößert."

"Wer ist der größte Bauer?"
"Adolf Hitler. Er hat 65 Millionen Rindviecher und den größten Saustall." 

Goebbels kommt eines Tages zu Hitler und schlägt vor – da ihm der Führer zu mächtig geworden ist -, statt "Heil Hitler!" wieder das altdeutsche "Guten Tag" einzuführen.
Hitler wehrt ab: "Nein, nein, mein lieber Goebbels! Solange ich dran bin, gibt's keinen guten Tag!" 

"Welcher Unterschied besteht zwischen dem Dritten Reich und der Straßenbahn?"
"Keiner. In beiden Fällen steht vorn der Führer. Hinter ihm steht das Volk. Und wer nicht hinter ihm steht, der sitzt. Dauernd wird kassiert. Abspringen während der Fahrt ist verboten!"

Kommt jemand zu einem Bauern und will ein Schwein kaufen. "Es muß aber ein arisches sein!"
Fragt der Bauer: "Arisch? Woran erkenne ich das?"
"Nun, es muß Borsten haben wie Hitler, ein Maul wie Goebbels und ein Bauch wie Göring.! 

Müller trifft seinen Freund auf der Straße. "Wie geht's, wie geht's?" fragt er aufgeräumt. "Bandwurmmäßig", antwortet der kurz angebunden. Kopfschüttelnd meint Müller: "Bandwurmmäßig? Wieso?"
"Ganz einfach, lieber Müller! Man muß sich durch die braune Masse schlängeln und aufpassen, daß man nicht abgeführt wird." 

Adolf, Hermann und Josef sitzen in einem Lokal. Am Nebentisch sehen sie eine interessanten Frau und streiten sich darüber, ob sie arisch oder jüdisch ist. Schließlich soll Goebbels Gewißheit schaffen. Er setzt sich zu ihr und fragt sie: "Wissen Sie, wann die Juden ihren höchsten Feiertag haben?"
"Wenn ihr drei nicht mehr da seid!" 

Im Sommer 1934 gingen Hitler, Göring und Göbbels spazieren. Auf einer Parkbank finden sie das Brevier eine katholischen Geistlichen. Als Hitler das Buch aufschlägt, liest er auf dem Vorsatzblatt folgende Eintragungen:
1.) Gott erhalte unseren Führer Adolf Hitler.
2.) Gott erhalte unseren Ministerpräsidenten Herman Göring.
3.) Gott erhalte unseren Minister Joseph Göbbels.
"Sieh an", meint Hitler, "sogar unter dem katholischen Klerus gibt es volksbewußte Deutsche!"
Dann blättert er weiter und ließt auf der Rückseite des Blattes:
4.) Gott erhalte unseren Führer der SA Ernst Röhm.
Und darunter in roter Tinte: Am 30.06.1934 bereits erhalten! 


Das Auto des Führers fährt den Hund eines Fleischers tot. Adolf schickt den Chauffeur in den Fleischerladen, um sich zu entschuldigen und Schadensersatz anzubieten. Der Chauffeur sagt: "Heil Hitler! Der Hund ist tot..."
Da ruft der Fleischer: "Endlich! Hier, nehmen Sie die großen Würste mit! 

Wie soll der deutsche Arier sein? 
Blond wie Hitler, groß wie Goebbels und schlank wie Göring!

Der Kabarettist Werner Finck wurde von der Gestapo verhaftet. „Haben Sie Waffen bei sich?“, fragt ein Verhör-Beamter. Darauf Finck: „Wieso, braucht man die hier?“

Der in Orden verliebte „Reichsmarschall“ Hermann Göring hat jetzt eine neue Plakette auf der Brust. Aufschrift: „Fortsetzung auf dem Rücken ...“

Was bedeutet eigentlich NSDAP 
*N*a, *S*uchst *D*u *A*uch *P*östchen

Ein Exil-Jude in New York hat ein Hitler-Bild im Zimmer hängen. 
_„Bist du meschugge?“_, fragt ein Freund. 
_„Nee, aber so hab ich ein Mittel gegen Heimweh!“_

Hitler besucht ein Irrenhaus, schreitet die Reihe der Insassen ab. 
Jeder Patient schreit: _„Heil Hitler!“_ 
Nur am Ende der Reihe steht einer ganz still. 
Hitler: _„Warum grüßen Sie nicht?“ _
Der Mann: _„Ich bin der Wärter, ich bin nicht verrückt.“_


----------



## punkerali (25 Jan. 2011)

Wer war der schlechteste Golfer aller Zeiten?

Adolf Hitler. Der ist nie mehr aus dem Bunker rausgekommen. 

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Adolf Hitler und der Sonne?

Die Sonne geht im Osten auf, Hitler ging im Osten unter. 

Beim Jüngsten Gericht müssen Stalin, Churchill und Hitler durch einen Sumpf waten. Je mehr einer gelogen hatte, desto mehr wird er einsinken. Churchill sinkt bis zum Knie ein, Stalin bis zum Bauchnabel. Dann kommt Hitler. Er sinkt gar nicht ein.

"Adolf, wie machst du das?"

"Ich steh auf Goebbels." happy010


----------



## Punisher (25 Jan. 2011)

hahaha


----------



## grazer78 (25 Jan. 2011)

sollen das witze sein? eher antiwitze, lachen kann man darüber nicht...


----------

